

Hey Google ... Are you for serious now?  - Arkid
https://plus.google.com/116805285176805120365/posts/QVsRSmUzKXY

======
anigbrowl
Maybe you shouldn't encroach upon their trademarks. The notification tells him
clearly that he can resubmit his Chrome extensions by removing the trademark-
infringing logos/icons.

